# All time favorite games??



## robindeol (Jan 19, 2011)

All time Favorite games
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Super Mario Kart (Double dash as well)
Need for speed
zuma
Tekken 1-6
Smackdown: Here Comes the Pain


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 19, 2011)

Shouldn't this be in Three Frags Left? And your choices are disgusting. COD AND ZUMA? _REALLY_?

You better be trollin'.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 19, 2011)

the entire Half-Life series
including Portal

They are literally the greatest games in existence.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

I see no good games in this thread so far.

Also, it's in the wrong section.

Also: Bayonetta, Golden Sun, PokÃ©mon Red/Blue & HeartGold/SoulSilver, and Super Mario 64.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 19, 2011)

twister

edit: also hopscotch


----------



## Azure (Jan 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I see no good games in this thread so far.
> 
> Also, it's in the wrong section.
> 
> Also: Bayonetta, Golden Sun, PokÃ©mon Red/Blue & HeartGold/SoulSilver, and Super Mario 64.



There is nothing good about ANY of the pokemon games. Super Mario 64 was boss as fuck though.

I'll just do a few:
Super Metroid
FF6
System Shock 2
Thief: The Dark Project
Portal
HL1
Daggerfall
Morrowind
Quake 2


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2011)

Spambot, :Online Video Games | Educational Games For Kids: at signature.

It will be moved sooner or later

VVVVVV
Minecraft
Touhou
Unreal Tournament(All)
Worms(Old ones)
Bad Company 2
CoD(Can't hate modern shooters)
Bioshock
Just Cause 2
gMod



I wanna be the guy


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 19, 2011)

DOOM II
Quake
Half-Life
Legend O' Zelda; Ocarina Of Time
GoldenEye 007


----------



## Riley (Jan 19, 2011)

Unreal
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2004
(UT3 can suck it, that was just insulting, great job Epic)
Portal is pretty cool
Final Fantasy 6 and 9 
One Must Fall 2097
Starcraft/Brood War


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 19, 2011)

Morrowind
Oblivion
Nightcaster
anything Mario


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2011)

i like banjo-kazooie :]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 19, 2011)

Since this will end up TFL:

1. First Person: Metroid Prime
2. Platform: Super Mario 64
3. Adventure: Zelda: Majoras Mask
4. RPG: Paper Mario: TTYD, barely beating out Chrono Trigger.
5. Non-Nintendo Franchise: Half Life. 
6. Combines several game genres: Deus Ex.
7. RTS: Command and Conquer: Red Alert.

OF ALL TIME:
Metroid Prime. There's just something about that game.


----------



## cad (Jan 19, 2011)

My all-time absolute favourite is Doom. Other favourites include:

Hogs of War (PSX)
Dark Forces (PC)
Dark Force II: Jedi Knight (PC)
Quake II (PC)
Unreal (PC)
And pretty recently Wario Land for Gameboy, and a few weeks ago Wario Land 3 for Gameboy Color


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

My all time favorite game would have to be, (sorry not a classic) anything in the Assassin's Creed series, the story could use some work, but love the game play... second fav though is the Zeldas for the N64. Oh and Oblivion and there are too many to count...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 19, 2011)

this'll get moved/deleted before too terribly long, but w/e

Minecraft (PC)
NetHack (a lot of places)
DOOM (again, a lot of places)
Thief 2: The Metal Age (pretty much like the first with some new goodies and another storyline) (PC)
Deus Ex (PC)
Pokemon SoulSilver (DS)
Raptor: Call of the Shadows (PC)
TES 2: Daggerfall (PC)
TES 3: Morrowind (PC)
Fallout (PC)
Fallout 2 (PC)

This list could get really fucking long.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm, I dunno about _favourite_ games. I appreciate the Pokemon games because you don't get games like that anywhere else, also the Unreal series for its engine and there are many other PS1 classics which I have had great memories with and those same games have influenced all the good games we have today.

But in terms of the games I'm addicted to and play and enjoy the most, Killing Floor, hands down.


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2011)

CONKERS BAD FUR DAY
Bayonetta
Gears (series)
Halo (series)
Metroid Prime (series)
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Aliens vs Predator 2 and 3
Super Meat Boy

sick of listing games.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Mario 64 and Bomber man. Fuck yeah, Nintendo 64.


----------



## Cam (Jan 19, 2011)

*EINHANDER*


----------



## Qoph (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm gonna move this to TFL, but there's also a discussion like this in FAF's gaming group.

I'd sticky this as well but TFL's a bit cluttered with them.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 19, 2011)

Viva Pinata...oh gawd, what is wrong with me D:

I'm an oldies fan too: The Gex series, Spyro, Crash, Monster Rancher, Legend of Dragoon...or perhaps this is because I recently resurrected my PS1 and playing them all over again


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Viva Pinata...oh gawd, what is wrong with me D:
> 
> I'm an oldies fan too: The Gex series, Spyro, Crash, Monster Rancher, Legend of Dragoon...or perhaps this is because *I recently resurrected my PS1* and playing them all over again


 can I hug you?


----------



## Jw (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, here's my list:

Metroid Prime and MP2: Echoes
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Golden Sun and GS: Lost Age
Heavy Rain (I'm still pretty fresh off the game, so I'm a bit biased right now)
Final Fantasy X
Portal
Ratchet and clank series (Going Commando for ps2, and ACIT for ps3) 
meh, there's more but I forget


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm having a hard time believing no one mentioned that they've wasted several perfecftly good hours playing one of the incarnations of the Sims.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 19, 2011)

I fucking love DKC2, I finally got all the DK coins and now I don't know what to do with it... :<


----------



## Kilter (Jan 19, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> can I hug you?



Only if you promise to be gentle *bats eyes*


----------



## Xenke (Jan 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm having a hard time believing no one mentioned that they've wasted several perfecftly good hours playing one of the incarnations of the Sims.


 
I've done that, but it's not one of my favorites.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably the Metroid series, if I had to pick one only.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm having a hard time believing no one mentioned  that they've wasted several perfecftly good hours playing one of the  incarnations of the Sims.


 I've played the first two. I want  to play the third, just to say that I have. (Plus I get it free from my  uncle's friend that works at EB Games, so why the hell not? ...And I'm addicted to SIMS.)


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I've played the first two. I want  to play the third, just to say that I have. (Plus I get it free from my  uncle's friend that works at EB Games, so why the hell not? ...And I'm addicted to SIMS.)


 
 You really should... you can have ghost babies!

Oh who was around for old school OREGON TRAIL!


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You really should... you can have ghost babies!



WHAT?! Oh, that doesn't sound pleasant at all...but the graphics look awesome...


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 19, 2011)

Barely anyone has mentioned racing games. I usually prefer RPGs, but out of them, my favorite is Mario Kart Double Dash. I find racers that don't let you attack other racers boring and DD has co-op.

If I had to pick one, I'd probably go with the Final Fantasy series with Pokemon being second and the Kingdom Hearts series being third.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Quake 2 (first fps I ever played (I first played it when I was six (I never stopped loving it for a second)))
Q3A and Quake Live (currently my favorite games for multiplayer)

I'll list more when I start majorly giving a fuck about other games. I love being a close-minded hipsterfaggot.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 20, 2011)

Suezotiger said:


> Barely anyone has mentioned racing games.


 
That's because not many of them are so great that they qualify for "all time favorite".  Only ones I can see coming close to that are Wipeout, the original Mario Kart and F-Zero.  Fucking rubberband AIs and fucked up physics are the hallmarks of the bulk of the racing genre.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

The Mass Effect Series


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm having a hard time believing no one mentioned that they've wasted several perfecftly good hours playing one of the incarnations of the Sims.


Hours?  All my favorite games can be measured in days.

Red Faction
Pokemon, probably Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald, or Heartgold/Soulsilver
Unreal Tournament
Portal
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
Burnout 3: Takedown (Probably the best example of fucked up physics in a racing game, but it is so much fun.)


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm having a hard time believing no one mentioned that they've wasted several perfecftly good hours playing one of the incarnations of the Sims.


 
If it had furies you could coerce into having gay relationships I expect it would be mentioned on most of these lists. Assuming a great lack of shame.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Melee, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Pokemon Gold, Pokemon Diamond, Pokemon Heart Gold, Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Fire Emblem, Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, and Tales of Symphonia. My list hasn't changed much from the last time this thread popped up.


----------



## Canaanchaos (Jan 20, 2011)

In Order from most to least:

1. Legend of Dragoon
2. Drakengard
3. Xenosaga: Also Sprach Zarathustra
4. Shadow Hearts: Covenant
5. Final Fantasy VIII, XIII, or Tactics
6. BlazBlue: Continuum Shift or Guilty Gear XX Accent Core +
7. Dark Cloud
8. Disgaea 3
9. Valkyria Chronicles
10. Chaos Wars

 . . . Yeah. Can you tell I really like RPGs?


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Oh who was around for old school OREGON TRAIL!


 
I don't like that game. I kept on dying from dysentery D:


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Jude said:


> I don't like that game. I kept on dying from dysentery D:


 
By boyfriend opened a box.

...And received dysentery.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 21, 2011)

The Guardian Legend
Blaster Master
Lifeforce
Contra
Super C
any 2-D Metroid game (but Super Metroid is the fav of favs, in that category)
Soul Reaver
Soul Reaver 2
Dragon Spirit
Legendary Wings
Castlevania 4
Megaman 2
Megaman X
Sonic 3 and Knuckles
Legend of Dragoon
Mario 3
Ace Combat 5
Sims games

And I'm probably forgetting some, but whatever.


----------



## SpenserRid'cia (Jan 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I see no good games in this thread so far.
> 
> Also, it's in the wrong section.
> 
> Also: Bayonetta, Golden Sun, PokÃ©mon Red/Blue & HeartGold/SoulSilver, and Super Mario 64.




srrsly? POKEMON!?!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 21, 2011)

I might be forgetting something but here are mine:
The sims 1 & 2.
Carmageddon 1 & 2.
Death rally.
Duke Nukem.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 21, 2011)

Monster Hunter series
Spyro (all 3 for ps1)
Okami
Mario in general
Pokemon
Donkey Kong Country Returns
FF 7:Crisis Core
Kingdom Hearts series
Sly Cooper series

I'm probably missing a few.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2011)

SpenserRid'cia said:


> srrsly? POKEMON!?!


 
Signed up only to say that? Seriously? Millions of people like pokemon, as do I. Pokemon is a very unique game, in my opinion.



Zanzi said:


> Monster Hunter series



I want to have your babies.


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Every Legend of Zelda game
Oblivion 
Minecraft
Metroid Prime's 1-3 
And COD Black Op's


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 22, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Monster Hunter series
> Spyro (all 3 for ps1)
> Okami
> Mario in general
> ...


 
I love pokemon! I just bought 8 decks for 8 bucks=] The Undaunted decks


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 22, 2011)

Morrowind, KOTOR, and the original Pokemon make up my personal Gaming Holy Trinity.


----------



## FT522 (Jan 23, 2011)

1) Bioshock
2) Yakuza 2
3) GTA San Andreas
4) MGS 4
5) Half-Life


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> Gaming Holy Trinity.


 
Good idea.

Quake
Doom         GTA​


----------

